
Ask HN: What would you do to make $2000 in 2018? - throwawaya
Hi HNers,<p>I am working in very low pay job, it is call centre job. I have no programming skill. I need to make $2000 per month so that I can fix my life. What should I learn to start making $2000 in 2018? Please guide.
======
iovrthoughtthis
Tbh I’ll need more details:

* where are you in the world? * what do you need $2000/m for? * how much are you earning now? * do you have savings? * do you have friends? * do you have family? * whats your education level? * what is your background? * what are you interested in doing?

------
wufufufu
If it's a one time thing, be part of a medical study. I think giving some
random body fluids/part also will also get you paid.

------
admay
QA testing is a pretty low barrier to entry gig. It's not exactly exciting
work but it'll pay 50k+ per year and is a full time job usually (so benefits).
The job will vary depending on where you go though. Some places will just need
people to click around an app, other places will require some scripting/basic
programming skills. It's just about finding the right company

------
lewisflude
This may or may not be a viable option for you, but I'd definitely recommend
promotional work (handing out flyers, sign flipping). Can't speak for the US,
but in very hard times I've done it in the UK, and it's been a great cash
injection.

------
cimmanom
2000 on top of your current income or instead of it?

------
hluska
If you're in a western country, I'd get into washing windows and cleaning
Venetian blinds.

------
IpV8
Sell organs.

------
cypherg
hit a lick. if you don't know how, just watch the wire.

